# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Tualajt zone seriali televiziv 1985-1989

## benseven11

The Twilight Zone
Serial i mbushur me fenomene paranormale,fenomene
absurde dhe qesharake.Te seria e pare "shatterday" 
Bruce Willis i bie numrit te tij te telefonit dhe egoja e Brusit pergjigjet

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0088634/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...ries)_episodes

----------

